# Applying makeup when your nearly blind in one eye???



## MissVanity (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everyone im only a newby n im not sure if this is in the right section or anything so if its not im sorry! 
Well anyways my problem is my vision is terrible i wear contact lenses most of the time and glasses every now and then and i have been practicing and practicing different eye looks but i cant seem to get one eye right.  has anyone else had problems doing there own makeup when one eye is pretty much blind but the other is ok? any advice would be much appreciated thank you


----------



## Junkie (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm the same - I have astigmatism in my right eye and the vision is deemed as "legally blind", its also "lazy". I'm not blind per se, just legally, which means I can't hold certain jobs that require good eyesight (lifeguard, pilot, sharp shooter, lol, etc). 

I usually screw up my make up application, especially detailed work in my left eye because I have to close it to do my make up and its my "good" eye. This especially happens if I'm tweezing my eyebrows, applying fake lashes, or trying to wing my eyeliner.

With a lot of practise, it gets easier, but one eye will always look better than the other. Don't sweat it, no one will notice but you!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I'm the same - I have astigmatism in my right eye and the vision is deemed as "legally blind", its also "lazy". I'm not blind per se, just legally, which means I can't hold certain jobs that require good eyesight (lifeguard, pilot, sharp shooter, lol, etc). 

I usually screw up my make up application, especially detailed work in my left eye because I have to close it to do my make up and its my "good" eye. This especially happens if I'm tweezing my eyebrows, applying fake lashes, or trying to wing my eyeliner.

With a lot of practise, it gets easier, but one eye will always look better than the other. Don't sweat it, no one will notice but you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you so much Junkie, im so glad there are other people who have this problem and im not the only one! My bad eye is my left eye and i think its classed as legally blind too, i can only read about 3 lines of the eye chart and then i can only guess what the letters are! 

but im glad if i keep with the practicing i will improve! do you have any little tips that help you out? i have tried doing winged liner but gave up cos i had no chance getting it right! 
thanks again


----------



## Junkie (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd invest in a good mirror - one that has magnification. It helps so much.

But personally, when I do detailed work, I hold a smaller compact right in front of my face rather than use a larger mirror just so I can be closer to it and "see" better. However, some people find that being able to see the full face is easier for comparison sake. Try both! And just practise really....


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

thank you so much for the advice i think i will try the little magnifiying mirror!


----------



## RachaelP (Jan 28, 2010)

What about the magnifying glasses that have a flip down lense? They look like normal glasses but you can flip down the lense for access to the eye. So you can still do your eye makeup on your good eye with help from the weaker eye using the magnifying glass :Makeup Glasses


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not as bad as you sound, but I wear glasses most of the time, and without them I have terrible vision. I have to use a mirror that has the magnification, and literally put my face right next to it just to see what I'm doing. Even a regular mirror, its not good enough, the magnifying side really helps. Of course when I'm done, often its just a 'cross the fingers' that it will look good behind my glasses!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RachaelP* 

 
_What about the magnifying glasses that have a flip down lense? They look like normal glasses but you can flip down the lense for access to the eye. So you can still do your eye makeup on your good eye with help from the weaker eye using the magnifying glass :Makeup Glasses_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerpuppet* 

 
_I'm not as bad as you sound, but I wear glasses most of the time, and without them I have terrible vision. I have to use a mirror that has the magnification, and literally put my face right next to it just to see what I'm doing. Even a regular mirror, its not good enough, the magnifying side really helps. Of course when I'm done, often its just a 'cross the fingers' that it will look good behind my glasses!_

 

thanks guys i will def try to the magnifying glasses and see how i go! thanks RachaelP for the suggestion!

n thanks tinkerpuppet its good to know im not the only one who struggles with it, but loving the advice!  thank you


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 28, 2010)

I have horrible vision in BOTH eyes, (and people let me put m/u on them...lol), but my right eye is the worst...very close to being "legally" blind.  I also use a magnifying mirror,and get right up to it when I am lining my left eye.   If you have to get close to your mirror, short handle brushes are your friend!


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 28, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice.

My mother actually is almost completely blind in one eye - she was born that way. You wouldn't know that unless she told you.


----------

